# HyperTerminal for Linux



## Bicop (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi
can someone help with a program like hyperterminal for linux
thanks


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Welcome to TSF!!

Hi,

Have you thought about using a SSH server to connect to things, or have you tried telnetting from the terminal. If you need help with setting anything up like a SSH server I would be more than willing to help. So try telnet, or ssh from terminal and see what happens.

Cheers!


----------



## Bicop (Nov 4, 2008)

I will give it a shot! but just so you know i am new (like as in very new) linux!
Thanks for you help so far!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

That isn't a problem at all. Myself and many others here at TSF work with a lot of new people to the world of linux. That is how you learn is by doing.

Cheers!


----------



## Bicop (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi guys
one more question!
we use Microsoft Exchange 2007, and as far as i understand evolution mail can connect to exchange 2003 only and not 2007, is there an updated version that will work on exchange 2007?
Thanks


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

What distro of linux are you using? It seems that there has been a patch sent out for at least Ubuntu, but I can find out about other distros too.

Cheers!


----------

